# Hepa. Codes



## teddyjr_r69@yahoo.com (Oct 7, 2008)

I am a bit confused with Hepa. vaccines coding 2 or 3 dose schedule.
If you are to code for Ist visit of immunization for HAV codes are 992o1-25, 90633 and 90471;
On the second visit, 99211-25, 90633, 90471, 99070
On the third visit, 99211-25, 90633, 90471, 99070

Am I doing it ok? Please let me know and Thanks.


----------

